# How do I find a housekeeper?



## Fuzzicle (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and new to Egypt. I'm looking to hire a live-out housekeeper for approximately 300LE per week. Is this a reasonable amount? This is the most I can pay, so if necessary, the hours can be reduced to make wages acceptable. The problem is I don't know the best way to go about it. I live in San Stefano, Alexandria. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome 

Ask your bowab, ask work colleagues, etc


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Very unlikely that you can get a fulltime (i.e. 5 or 6 days per week working 9 to 5), live-out housekeeper for LE 300 per week. I think LE 75 or 100 per day is the absolute minimum nowadays. 
As you are on a budget, ask friends/colleagues first, who might refer someone to you without taking a commission. Your bawab might expect a small tip. A cleaning company or broker would take more. 
Best of luck.


----------

